# OK, Guys,...the kits are here...



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got the 100 kits in today...got the baggies here..and got the notes to go with the package. The notes are on 8x11 adhesive paper..four to a page. You can fill them in with your name and the type of wood or whatever they were turned from. They can just be peeled and stuck to the outside of the baggie or you can trim them up about 1/4 inch and leave the backing on and slide them in the baggies with the individual pens...one pen per baggie please...

Now the fun part..LOL...The Mailing List...Here's who I've got, how many they asked for, and if/if not I got your address....Open to corrections by PM..

Bobby 20 pens.....have addy.

Deerdude..20 pens....have addy.

Slip Knot...10 pens...have addy..

FlatFish....10 pens....need address

Viking48...20 pens....need address

Galv Bay....? pens....have addy

EndTuition...? pens..need address

bill......? pens....have addy

Surf Hunter....? pens....need address..

Please excuse me for losing addresses on a lot of you. I cleaned out PM box and lost a bunch..I promise this time I'll put them in my address book..LOL Any other turners that wanna get in on this project just PM me a name and address and I'll get some kits/bags/notes in the mail quick as I can..

As you can see...we went thru that first 100 kits pretty quick. I'm gonna order another 100 tonight to complete all the requests I get.. I'll use up whatever is left over..I'll pass on this first shipment cuz I got a slew of nice pens to make up my first share of 20...

Anything I forgot, please lemme know. I don't 'member too good no mo'. lol You can turn em, finish em, put them together and send them back to me and I'll get them to TexasT or whoever you think should have them...

jim :cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I have blanks if anyone needs them. Just PM me a address and how many you need.

I must be getting old. I got a package from PSI today with 6 Polaris pen kits in it. I don't even remember ordering them. These are black TN. Now I did order some gold and got them already. I ordered 6 and got 10. I am beginning to like PSI more everytime I order from them.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> EndTuition...? pens..need address
> 
> jim :cheers:


That's some funny stuff right there !
You don't even want to see what I would do to those kits !!
But thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> That's some funny stuff right there !
> You don't even want to see what I would do to those kits !!
> But thanks for the compliment!


-------------

Hell, Richard..ain't nuthin to it..Just start making a nice duck call and just keep on grindin until the call is about the size of a pencil...You can do it !!!:rotfl:

Danged 'Specialists' are gonna drive me crazier !!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

10 for me please


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim - PM sent with address. Thanks. Anybody need Mesquite blanks?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, EndTuition...the challenge is throwed.. You say ya can't make pens...only quacker calls....BS....Below is my venture into your realm...a GENUWINE "JD Duck Call PEN"... Used one of the beautiful calls you've given me as a prototype...not very successfully, I must admit...but it CAN be done..Only problem is all it will do is write..blowed on both ends of it and not a sound..???

so don't tell me you can't whup out pens..I got a lot more respect for your skills as a 'caller turner' than I had about an hour ago..LOL..Little more to it than grindin' out a nice pen...

The other pix is for our 'Warrior Pens'...figgered since I was making a bunch for the Lady Soldiers, there might be a really tough gal who wouldn't want flowers or butterflys on hers...so, ergo...a 'Pink Rifle Pen'...Probably the first and last ever made...:smile: 

OK...I've pizzed off the entire morning.....now, back to REAL work...LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK I'll bite, 
Do they make a pen kit that separates at the top, instead of in the middle? I can't think in halves, only thirds. You know 1/3 is the top, and 2/3 is the bottom ( or vise versa I guess). I do actually own a 7mm mandrel, but no bushings. 

It feels like a whole nother vortex is forming up ??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You didn't get any bushings with the mandrel. I wished I had known this before I sent the package I have a couple extra sets of bushings for slimlines.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Jim, I sure there are some Lady Soldiers that would like that pen. LOL I don't know of any combat boot wearing Grandmas  in my Charlie's unit but there are definitely some mother soldiers.:rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Jim, I sure there are some Lady Soldiers that would like that pen. LOL I don't know of any combat boot wearing Grandmas  in my Charlie's unit but there are definitely some mother soldiers.:rotfl:


LOL..Well, TT..if we can't find a 'Fighting Grannie' then mebbe we can lay it off on some "Don't ask..Don't tell" sojer...:smile:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will be making some PINK cartridge pens just for the ladys. I ordered the pink powdercoat today.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds great, Bobby...Just heard from TexasT and he's gonna swing by my casa prolly Friday for a pick up of what I got on hand..couple dozen at least..and he said he would be glad to make about a 50 mile sweep to pick up whatever you guys got ready. Charley's (his Son) schedule for deployment is not public but hopefully not until about Sept. so we got a little time on this bunch.. I'll mail the kits/baggies/notes Monday and you oughta get them Tues or Wed.. .I'll at least have to chance to load him up with the cartridge pens I got on hand so there won't be no trouble with mailing bullets.. We will just have to see what we got on hand if he deploys earlier.. Would appreciate it if each of you would contact me or TexasT about your production...

On another note...Bill sent me some of that Corian a long time ago and I messed with it tonight. Had to glue up a blank cuz the strips were about 1/4" but it came out real nice. Half looks like granite and other side is almost pure white.. Turns about like antler..but without the smell....lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Guess I will have to get busy and make some pens then LOL


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys for supporting our troops. 
This will be fun for me to do drive bys on anybody that 
has any finished pens ready for pickup. I will enjoy 
looking at the different shops and maybe going to school
on y'all. PM me with the whens and wheres and I will will 
pedal y'alls way.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I think I am ready. I ordered some supplies today (CA glue and accelerator). Since I mostly made the designer style of pens from Penn State in the past, I also ordered some of them as well and some nice stailized elm burl blanks and will send some of them also when I get them complete. I will try to get them back to you as soon as I can get them made. I will send to Tortuga as I live much more than the 50 miles to pick up.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have to leave Sunday for Chicago and won't be back until Thursday night but I have a few blanks turned already and I'll work on some more tomorrow. Try to finish up when I get back home next week.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Our Marine Sgt. nephew is in the middle of his second deployment to Iraq. Count me in. gb"

-----------------------

Gang..we're gonna take care of TexasT's Son...but let's not forget Jim/GBs Marine Nephew as well... Plenty to go around....:smile:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> You didn't get any bushings with the mandrel. I wished I had known this before I sent the package I have a couple extra sets of bushings for slimlines.


No problem ! 
I got the blanks today, may give them a try tomorrow. Wish me luck ! If I don't destroy them, the're going to make great calls. Thanks !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> No problem !
> I got the blanks today, may give them a try tomorrow. Wish me luck ! If I don't destroy them, the're going to make great calls. Thanks !


Just remember that rice is brittle. It will take a really sharp tool. Light cuts too or the poly will shatter in little pieces. You will see what I mean when you start and take too big of a bite.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Guys..mailed out the kit/baggie/note combo this morning to Tom, Paul, Bobby, Don, Dale and bill...If anyone else is interested...lemme know...Still got a bunch of notes and baggies on hand and got 100 more kits coming this week...

Bobby...those funline kits are really 2 cool kits...and the price is sure right..Gracias for putting me onto them...I been paying the Rock three times that much for about the same thing.

Good turnin'....jd


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will be looking for the package. Those kits are the same as the regular slimline except they don't have a garentee. How many kits have you sent back for something wrong with it? Myself none.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Hey guys if anybody will have any pens ready for pickup now through next Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest give a shout and I can come get them, so my son will have them to take back to his unit next Thursday. Slipknot if possible I might be able to get to you or at least meet you some where. Bobby I can make it over to your casa but would prefer to do it on a weekday, to avoid the crowd on the ferry on the weekend.
Thanks again for all that y'all are doing for the troops.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When you get ready to come down here just let me know what time you will be at the ferry landing. I can get you on without waiting in line. I will just walk on and ride across and meet you on that side. Then ride back across with you.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Pens*



Bobby said:


> When you get ready to come down here just let me know what time you will be at the ferry landing. I can get you on without waiting in line. I will just walk on and ride across and meet you on that side. Then ride back across with you.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes Bobby has a neat little tag to get across,i'm ready for the kits cocobolo's cut and my tools are sharp i should have 20 ready by fri if i get them tue or wed i'll go ahead and drill them tue.


----------

